# Took a hit at work today!



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2008)

My co worker was cutting a return nose for a stair tread when the cut off caught the side of the blade and shot off like a missile and caught me just above my safety glasses and knocked me right to the ground. It hit me so hard that it almost knocked me out and split me wide open right at the eyebrow. % stitches right down the eyebrow but you cant see them as they blend right in with my eye brow. It is very swollen and i have the biggest headache right now. Maybe Ill post a pic tomorrow when the shiner comes out cause this is going to be a good one!


----------



## Waldo (Dec 3, 2008)

Dammit man !!!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 3, 2008)

Better start wearing full face gear there Wade! Another construction accident! Be sure to file the proper paperwoek to record it - you never know at the time what affect it may have on you in the future.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2008)

This time I went to the hospital as I was bleeding pretty bad and had a gash about 1" long but pretty deep. they stitched inside and out. pain is really starting to kick in now and headache is coming back with a vengeance, Im nursing it with a bottle of Amarone as we speak, umm, type!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm having a bottle of Cayuga I made last year to ease the pain in my knee. I refuse to admit I may ever need bionic parts for my knee like my Mom has (both replaced when she was my age). I can walk all I want outside but as soon as I get on the danged hampster wheel, it starts aching and clicking when I walk!


Hope your head is better soon Wade! At least you know what caused the pain- that's a good sign!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 3, 2008)

Geez....
On the job injury....
Don't pass up compensation...

I too am drinking tonight....
Just......Because I can!!!!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2008)

Compensation, I was back to work in 1 1/2 hours, I cant believe how fast they seem to be when you are on the clock but when you are there on your own time better bring sleeping bag!


----------



## dfwwino (Dec 3, 2008)

I'm sorry to hear that you got hurt at the job today, but I'm gladyour injury was not more significant. It sounds like you need some machine guarding on the saw. Or a space helmet.


----------



## PolishWineP (Dec 3, 2008)

The PWP hopes that everyone is safe on the job and on the road. She wants all of her "subjects" save and posting!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 3, 2008)

Colors are all ready coming out, gonna make a hell of a Christmas picture.


----------



## Dean (Dec 3, 2008)

Heal fast, and have a few glasses of wine or rum and eggnog to kill the pain.


----------



## Dean (Dec 3, 2008)

Oooooo, and you can take the pic and send it out as your family Christmas card! You can caption it as "She wanted a blue box from Tiffany's and not a blue light special from K-Mart..."


----------



## kdcurl (Dec 3, 2008)

Wade


"Bummer", Hope the Amerone makes it feel better


----------



## farmer (Dec 4, 2008)

Wade 
If you where out in 1 1/2 hours that was pretty fast . I had an accident at work in August it took 1 1/2 hoursfor the first doctor to tell me he was sending me to another doctor 25 miles away. I then sat for 5 hours until that doctor was able to get me into an operating room and work on my fingers.


I got two fingers in a belt pulley and smashed them pretty good.


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 4, 2008)

Ouch!...........

Glad your safe though for the most part.

I hate it when those things kick out, it always seems to go for the Face! Never the chest or the arm, the thigh........ NO.... The FACE!!!!

Yea, you'll have to come up with a good "And thats when the fight started</font>" story........ LOL.....

Edit: Oh yea......... You'll now have to change you Avitar....... No red noses for you, just Black eyes...................

Here's a thought you could use:





*Edited by: jobe05 *


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Dec 4, 2008)

Dang Wade... will send you my left over m,cyle helmet from my Harley days.


----------



## Scott (Dec 4, 2008)

Wade, good healing to ya.


With only one black eye guess she only had to tell you once!


RkyMtn, use that helmet - ride man ride......


----------



## RkyMtnWine (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## RkyMtnWine (Dec 4, 2008)

Lost the text on that. Wish I still had the Harley.. neck/back injury june 07, had to sell it.


----------



## PeterZ (Dec 4, 2008)

I was cutting a 45 on a piece of moulding for a bookcase a couple of years ago and the small cutoff piece bound between the blade and the slot. The saw started vibrating madly so I shut it off. 3 carbide teeth had been ripped off. Fortunately, they went straight down into the dust collection and not at me.


The manufacturer replaced the blade for free, but the bearings in the direct drive saw were shot. Gave me a chance to buy a better saw.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2008)

Well the colors are really starting to come out but today just black in the corner and screaming red over the eye and lid. Trust me, this is going to get much worse before it gets better. I believe Im going to look like the dog that used to be on the Little Rascals.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 4, 2008)

Me thinks you went in for that Frontal Lobotomy






Hang in there.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2008)

Just starting to spread to the bottom now. I didnt think it could be possible but yes, now Im even uglier.


----------



## gaudet (Dec 4, 2008)

That's one ugly bump there Wade. Lucky thing it hit your forehead and not the eye directly. That could have been way worse. Speedy healing to you friend.....


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2008)

I was wearing safety glasses but was looking down at the moment so it basically hit me lower then where the glasses cover. Wonder what the glasses would look like if I was looking up and if they would have shattered as it really hit me with some serious force. Ive seen a few shoot out of there before and they have traveled about 45' where it would hit a stationary tool and still make a big bang.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 4, 2008)

Ouch!!!





That looks like it really smarts.

Take care and count your blessings.


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2008)

It doesnt really hurt that much except for the headache thats still quite strong and it hurts to look very close at something like when the doctor made me follow her finger all around and then brought in in very close and i almost jumped when I tried to follow it in.


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 4, 2008)

Oh man, I'm wonderin' just who's gonna be the first to post to _directly address_ that last comment!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 4, 2008)

Get your mind out of the gutter OIL!



It was not a rectal exam!!!!!!!!!!




*Edited by: wade *


----------



## rgecaprock (Dec 4, 2008)

Dang Wade!!!!! 


I have *eye shadow* that color!!!! Hope it isn't painful!!!


Ramona*Edited by: rgecaprock *


----------



## skinnydipper (Dec 5, 2008)

Wade -


About five years ago I got hit from behind by a bicyclist. I was out for my noon-time run through Georgetown down to teh National Mall, I got about halfway across Memorial Bridge when a tourist on a rented bicycle nailed me. I fell on my face, my sunglasses smashed into my eyebrow and left a gash just like yours. I went to the emergency room with blood running down my face, the Nurse at the reception desk says, "How can we help you?" I thought it was rather obvious. After sitting in the waiting room for about an hour, I went back to the desk and asked if I could have something to keep the blood off the furniture, they decided to sew me up right away, seven stitches.


----------



## OilnH2O (Dec 5, 2008)

Good one, skinny!

My Able Assistant just got his wisdom teeth removed and his friend told him a story about when his were removed, he went home groggy and his Mom put him to bed. He said he woke up in the middle of the afternoon with a mouth full of blood and the sheets soaked in the red stuff! He got up, mumbled "MMmomm!" and went to his door and started down the stairs, but passed out after about two steps, TUMBLED down the stairs and was out for at least enough time that he bled all over the carpet. His Mom came in, looked at him, the blood, and the bloody trail down the stairs and said (drumroll...) "Are you okay???"


----------



## Wade E (Dec 5, 2008)

Great stories and thats the reason I posted this as its minuscule but knew that it would grow into a "Blue Collar Comedy" thats nothing check this out!



I must say that it almost all the way around now, another day or 2 and Ill have the full blown shiner!


----------



## uavwmn (Jan 17, 2009)

Wade, you need a motorcycle helmet with full face shield, dude!!


----------



## Wade E (Jan 17, 2009)




----------



## hannabarn (Jan 17, 2009)

Naw! He needs a full suit of armor! See his posts on hospital visit!!!!


----------



## rrawhide (Jan 21, 2009)

wade wade wade


maybe you could wear a clear tube with just cutouts for your hands and arms - maybe made out of kevlar or ? 


heal fast, my friend, andI hope your headache is gone gone gone


later


rrawhide


----------



## Wade E (Jan 21, 2009)

Long gone buddy.


----------

